# Sick of Dickies



## Darps (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't find a pair that fit to save my life, so I occasionally buy the khaki Carharts or even khaki Dickies carpenter pants, but I want to look like the rest of the crew on a job. What are the best whites for the money? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## icspros (Mar 22, 2011)

*pants replacements*

I buy Armed pants www.armedworkwear.com they are $30 and up but have pockets all over and designed buy a painter. Pockets for 5n1 duster, pencils your phone sanding pad etc they also come with knee pads. upgrade to the better pads they dont seem to wear out like the ones that come with the pants. i believe they are triple stitched and also come in other colors.


----------



## ProFinish NOLA (Mar 18, 2014)

Not sure but I've often wonder the same thing , I don't have a problem with finding dickies to fit but I always think to myself when I'm buying new pairs that there has to be a better design , I find that they just don't give a lot of room in the crotch area , very uncomfortable for a trade who's workers are climbing, bending , stretching and kneeling all day. I dam near live in these things , so I would hope there will one day be other options .


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

ProFinish NOLA said:


> Not sure but I've often wonder the same thing , I don't have a problem with finding dickies to fit but I always think to myself when I'm buying new pairs that there has to be a better design , I find that they just don't give a lot of room in the crotch area , very uncomfortable for a trade who's workers are climbing, bending , stretching and kneeling all day. I dam near live in these things , so I would hope there will one day be other options .


They have loose fit ones that give you a good fit at the waist and much more ehhh, breathing room. Since I have what my wife calls "no-ass-ititis", they are almost too baggy but they are more comfortable.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Armed WW most of he times, but for regular whites, Roundhouse painters pants are my standard.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have 2 pair of Blakladers. Not white because I'm sick of white and they cost like $100. I have a heavier pair for commercial sites, and a lighter pair for residential sites. They last a long time, working every day and washing once a week. I need to see if I can find some of the fabled armed ones though...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I still like the Stan Ray whites.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Armed work wear are great , reminds me I need to order some


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

All Painter Pants suck that I have found, all brands of whites have issues. Most use bleached soft cotton which break down real quickly and may have shallow front pockets and some have got holes for no reason.

Many are very straight leg and skinny fitting and have no side pockets which are useful. I wore aprons for years for pockets.

Darps, I have not seen any painter whites that are functional or durable and Carhart's were mentioned. Carhart's were one of the first to offer cell phone packets LOL.

I have not bought a pair of whites for a decade nor have I worked for a company that requires them. 
I have wanted to market a real painter pant for professionals, look at the pockets for scrapers on average pants, good only for a small scraper at best and you may have to struggle to get it out every few minutes.

I buy Skate style pants from the Young Mens Sections of stores or thrift stores, they have deep side pockets that can hold a large water bottle on one side and a big sanding sponge and or a drill in the other as well as a large 5-n-1 and cell phone or even a few tubes of caulking when running up and down ladders.

These pants are more durable then the bleached white cotton pants with about no pockets.
No offense to the people who have only wore paint store whites for the last 20 years but you guys are Suckers! you guys climb up and down the ladders more times per day cause your pants do not have pockets.

Same with Painter Shorts and that includes Carhart or Dickies, they do not cover the knees or have pockets so what are they really worth?

Most paint companies can get away with out Painter Whites for their uniform both pants and shirts, off white is acceptable. From my understanding the only reason for painter white exists is to identify trades on big union jobs.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The double-knee painter's pants from Ace Dropclth are made from much heavier material than usual, 10-11 oz/yd , and seem to last well. They're not my go-to whites because the fit doesn't work well for me ( snake hips but bigger thighs ).


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

Try Rugged Blue natural white painters pants ebay. "Caboose" is tagged name on pants. Double kneed, two side pockets, and 7 belt loops. Good as Carhartt for half the price, not as baggy as Roundhouse. I bought 10 pair when they were $12 free shipping 12/2012, and just noticed now at $18.


----------



## Foreman Painting (Apr 14, 2014)

Khaki carharts or Riggs by wrangler. Fit is good, even in the groin region, and they have functional pockets, carharts have cell phone pocket. I don't worry about the white image, just try to keep them clean. I feel I work harder, faster, and better if I'm comfortable, good pants help with that.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Bought all the guys Blakladers. Work awesome, plus durable enough to last a long time. Keeps that professional uniformed appearance. 

Tan ones with white company shirts. Sharp stuff.


----------



## Mackey.ie (Apr 13, 2013)

Snickers, if you can find them in the states.
Dear, but worth every penny.
Got the two pouches that hang off the front carries everything you need and some.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## icspros (Mar 22, 2011)

My guys like Armed come with knee pads several pockets even one for your duster

Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Frankly, non of the work pants matter if you don't have a great pair of underwear. I highly recommend purchasing high quality briefs, or boxer briefs. I personally like the boxer briefs. I would recommend Duluth Trading among other high quality under garment manufacturers. Duluth makes a very comfortable boxer brief designed for the active worker.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Frankly, non of the work pants matter if you don't have a great pair of underwear. I highly recommend purchasing high quality briefs, or boxer briefs. I personally like the boxer briefs. I would recommend Duluth Trading among other high quality under garment manufacturers. Duluth makes a very comfortable boxer brief designed for the active worker.


Underwear?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Underwear?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


My family's motto, 

"Semper ubi sub ubi"


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> Underwear?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


Drawers, tighty whities, tool box. I don't know, what do you call them?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Drawers, tighty whities, tool box. I don't know, what do you call them?


You know it's bad when you have to explain your jokes

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> My family's motto,
> 
> "Semper ubi sub ubi"



You mean there are people that don't? (Thanks YIS)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> You mean there are people that don't? (Thanks YIS)


Commando Painting. 

Ben Dover, owner.

Call for a free estimate, 

208 882 7225, or BUTTCRACK



"You can watch us work, but you don't want to"


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> Commando Painting.
> 
> Ben Dover, owner.
> 
> ...


Especially if you're a Scottish painting crew that likes to wear kilts! Neeeeeahhah!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh look what we started

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Especially if you're a Scottish painting crew that likes to wear kilts! Neeeeeahhah!


Too bad utilikilt stopped making the painter's model.


----------



## cody o'mick (Jul 2, 2015)

caboose, ollie's $4 a pair if you're lucky.


----------



## cody o'mick (Jul 2, 2015)

Or we could get a crapload of people to go in on bulk pants from China


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

cody o'mick said:


> or we could get a crapload of people to go in on this lol:
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta..._493763312.html?spm=a2700.7724857.35.1.ut712J


Link redirects to something generic for me.


----------



## cody o'mick (Jul 2, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> Link redirects to something generic for me.


Well, it was a $6 a unit bulk order site for direct from china dickies pants, 500 unit minimum order. 

failed joke i'll pull link.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

cody o'mick said:


> Well, it was a $6 a unit bulk order site for direct from china dickies pants, 500 unit minimum order.
> 
> failed joke i'll pull link.


That alibaba site is something like the "Amazon.com of China," right? Can U.S. consumers buy small quantities direct? Are they real Dickies or knock offs I wonder?

That is sort of my philosophy with work pants. Buy the cheap ones in bulk when they are on sale since they are going to get trashed. I like the idea. If I could keep a consistent waist size I might pop for 50, but 500 is a stretch.

Tools, I am typically much more willing to buy the best and treat them well.


----------



## cody o'mick (Jul 2, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> That alibaba site is something like the "Amazon.com of China," right? Can U.S. consumers buy small quantities direct? Are they real Dickies or knock offs I wonder?
> 
> That is sort of my philosophy with work pants. Buy the cheap ones in bulk when they are on sale since they are going to get trashed. I like the idea. If I could keep a consistent waist size I might pop for 50, but 500 is a stretch.
> 
> Tools, I am typically much more willing to buy the best and treat them well.


same here, certain things get all over the place when I'm in a hurry lol. I'd like to get 40-50 myself here soon, after i pay off a small loan.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Believe it or not, I wear jeans. Super comfortable! If I want to keep them clean, I wear the disposable cover alls, which aren't a bad thing given the hoody some come with. For the most part, I can stretch a good quality disposable out for two or three jobs.

However, make sure you get the breathables if you're not exposing yourself to lead, asbestos, or biological hazards. Otherwise, you'll have to sweat like an Alabama paver raker if you want to wear a pair of Tyvek.


----------



## CCTPaints (Jul 23, 2015)

I've always found dickies to be a bit restricting in their fit. The material is a bit thick for everything but winter here in TN or working with stuff I don't want to be exposed to.

I've been using white linen cargo shorts I found at Goodwill for some of these 100+ heat index days working on exteriors. Super light and breathable; looks like painters whites; feels like I'm not wearing anything at all.


----------

